
Show HN: Sublime Text plugin to toggle font to Comic Sans - gfysfm
https://github.com/seangoedecke/sublime-comic-sans-toggle
======
bastijn
You deserve at least one comment. This is pure evil!

~~~
gfysfm
Thanks! Mind if I quote you in the README?

~~~
bastijn
Not at all. Be my guest :).

------
52-6F-62
WHHYYY!! I still might install it...

